# Have I got a tale for you....



## The BUNFATHER (Apr 4, 2007)

Come on.....we'll believe ya about your exploits...


----------



## grumpybabies (Apr 5, 2007)

Well my human mum didn't call me Mischief fornothing! My mummy Daisy Tia is helping me here by the way, last nightwhen human mum was out, me andmy mummy got out of our hutchand shed and mum only came back when it was dark, it's a shame i'm allblack . She got a torch, rounded up help, came back out and me andmummy just came out from the bushes sat on the patio, laughed at herthen ran off! Mum always goes out so she didn't mind about her, i'm thespecial one! I let her catch me though because i wanted a snack!


----------



## nozzie (Apr 5, 2007)

My human grandmother accsedentially left thecage open. I jumped over a wall that seperates me and my best friend.Then i jumped out of the cage completly and ran around in circles untilmy owners mother finally caught me.

It was fun!

-candy from nozzie


----------



## polly (Apr 6, 2007)

I liked to play hide and seek when i was little.(and i was very little) one day mum and dad left me in the living roomand i decided to hide. Mum and dad came back in and couldn't find meanywhere they were freaking out, they went all over the house andgarden and even all round where we lived thinking i had escaped causei'm quite good at that i usually wait for the dog to need the loo theni follow her out and go for a wander round the garden! they checkedbehind the telly where they have that thing that plays pictures oh yesits a dvd! a couple of times but didn't see me. It took them a goodhour before mum finally spotted my whiskers i was getting my bum warmon the satelite box ha ha.

Happy hops Floyd


----------



## Loki (Apr 10, 2007)

It was when we had first moved in to Mom's newplace. Mom put me back in my cage so she could have dinner, but Iwasn't done exploring! She forgot to lock my door and I didn't sayanything! When she went to bed, I got out and went to exploreeverything. But I got stuck behind the tv and I was so scared! Ithumped and thumped at mom for help. She finally came in the morning toget me out and I was SO MAD!I thumped and thumped at herand when she got me out and put me in my cage I didn't look or talk toher for along time!



loki


----------

